# loft plan



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

im buying a house and this is what im planing to do foy my pigeons, let me know what you guys think. second pictures is the 2nd section for racing pigeons and the last pictures shows the last 2 sections that are for the hens and cocks. the first one will be for breeders. let me know what you think. all comments are apriciated.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

no one has an comments? thats hard to believe.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

I have always had trouble viewing this site. Pictures are generally too big and are impossible to scroll through smoothly, a touch of the mouse can send me from the top of one pic to the bottom of another. Same with some posters here who quote ad nauseum for no apparent reason other than their own clarity I suppose. Mind you, my computer is so old the tubes take forever to warm up.

I am sure you will get some decent comments soon, hang in there. I have just completed my loft which is loosely based on the rosewood design, strengthened a little to account for our Canadian winters. I would take pics but there appears to be no usb port on my Kodak Brownie.


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

the loft looks great.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

the usb port goes to the computer. is a cable that has a usb port on one side and a smaller port on the other that goes to the camera


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

looks good... What kind of Ventilation will you use?


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

all the front will be 1/4 wire


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

is this mesh good for the front?
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think so, as long as its metal so rodents cant chew through it.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing...I can't tell from the description if it is plastic or metal. I made my outdoor aviary out of 1/4in hardware cloth, and I was really glad I did. One day I looked out and there was a cat sitting on top of it, and another time a Hawk was on top of it. Thank goodness he found NO way to get in, and took off. A couple days later he swooped in front of my car as I was driving, carrying a pigeon. (The Pigeon managed to get away, thank goodness!!) I was just curious, since I live in AZ also and I just built my aviary during the winter, how are you going to keep it cool enough for the birds? I built mine under a shade tree, but I hope it will be cool enough for them.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to tell you...I think you loft plans look great!


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

what part of arizona do you live? the one i got right now on this house is insulated, so heat doesnt get in at all.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

besides all the front is gonna be open so it should be pretty cool. hey you said you saw a hawk? i never seen a hawk here lol. what i see is a lot of cats. all my neighboors have cats


----------

